# What will you give the person before you?



## balletguy (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok I want to see how this goes. We all know the Frisk the person before you thread.. how about what to GIVE the person before you thread?? Since no one is ahead of me I guess I cant really give them anything:doh:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

I will give balletguy my entire collection of Vodka. Lord knows I won't be having any. :happy:


----------



## Christov (Jun 1, 2010)

Who will be the first to say genital warts?

Oh wait, it was me.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Christov said:


> Who will be the first to say genital warts?
> 
> Oh wait, it was me.



You keep your warts to yourself! I already have enough crap to deal, what with my broken leg. I don't need any help from you. In fact, I'm giving you my broken ankle. Have fun.


----------



## Micara (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm giving him my heart. Oh wait, I already did. :wubu:

Oh, this is gonna get me on the worst posters list fo sho. Hahaha


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Micara said:


> I'm giving him my heart. Oh wait, I already did. :wubu:
> 
> Oh, this is gonna get me on the worst posters list fo sho. Hahaha



I give you my heart as well. :wubu: Screw those guys who say you're a bad poster. They don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 1, 2010)

A complete collection of Chuck Jones's work.

I do suspect he'll love that.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2010)

An Autographed copy of Rock n Roll Highschool


----------



## lalatx (Jun 2, 2010)

My random collection of Chuck Norris folders.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 2, 2010)

A gift card to Manolo Blahnik.

I don't know what you like, but that seems like a safe bet.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dromond said:


> A gift card to Manolo Blahnik.
> 
> I don't know what you like, but that seems like a safe bet.




Alot of Rootbeer, I would try to find a good one that you can't find anymore like Frosty's or Dads.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 2, 2010)

Dromond said:


> A gift card to Manolo Blahnik.
> 
> I don't know what you like, but that seems like a safe bet.




Yikes 6 in heels are a no go for me. No way I can walk in those suckers. They are pretty to look at though.


I shall give the person above me several life size cutouts of Paul McCartney. That way you can put one cutout in each of the rooms in your home.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

A gift voucher for a total pamper session at a spa somewhere


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

a gift citifict to ebay do they have those??


----------



## stldpn (Jun 2, 2010)

balletguy said:


> a gift citifict to ebay do they have those??



a new black unitard


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

ouch..that hurt i will get him a case of beer


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2010)

something secret and wrapped in a pretty box


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 2, 2010)

A Big Hug!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

awwwwww a big hug back and a caramello Koala cause they are sooo cool and delish


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

Some bears...not beers...bears


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2010)

a teddy in a tutu


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> a teddy in a tutu



Some chocolate truffles


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

a hug cause free hugs rock


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

a victorian dress


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

a smack cause he is very cheeky


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm giving BG a copy of "Center Stage" because somehow I wound up with 2. 

And since I'm slow, I'll give SA a copy of "How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days" because I effing love that movie.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Micara said:


> I'm giving BG a copy of "Center Stage" because somehow I wound up with 2.



great movie thanks....

I will give her a plane ticket to see her guy


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

Micara said:


> I'm giving BG a copy of "Center Stage" because somehow I wound up with 2.
> 
> And since I'm slow, I'll give SA a copy of "How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days" because I effing love that movie.



umm I sooo want that on dvd cause I looove that movie and I own centre stage already sooo cool


gives BG some spandex and sequins


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

I give spiritangel a whole set of precious stones.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd give Eric an original Ralph Bakshi cel. (if I had one)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd give Eric an original Ralph Bakshi cel. (if I had one)


 
I'd give CP all of my discretion, only I already used it all over at HPR.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

Id give traciJo67 a cute cuddly plush teddy bear


----------



## stldpn (Jun 7, 2010)

gives spirit the number for tech support


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 7, 2010)

(hmmm shame they are useless for the camera problem and the rest is soo far over my head lol ty though)

gives stdlpn something wrapped up and finished with a festive bow


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2010)

Some cookies. Because at the moment, that's all I have to give. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

some toothpaste to keep those pearly whites sparkling


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2010)

a cute stuffed teddy bear to make her smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

hmmm a cute stuffed snuggly tiger to match his username


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 8, 2010)

*looks around*

A newspaper with the puzzles half filled in, a useless umbrella and a sky tv remote


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ohh ta always need current newspapers for my course tyvm

gives relis some diet Dr pepper and a smack for being cheeky


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 8, 2010)

Owww! I deserved that :doh:

How about a nice big comfy hug?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

hmmm as long as you diddnt enjoy it lol 

a hug is much better returns Rellis10's hug


----------



## Micara (Jun 8, 2010)

I give Rick some money so he can send me some Dr Pepper Zero!!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 8, 2010)

Micara said:


> I give Rick some money so he can send me some Dr Pepper Zero!!



The entire collection of Twilight books *runs off to hide*


----------



## Micara (Jun 8, 2010)

I give Gabriel the finger and a kick in the shins!!!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 8, 2010)

Micara said:


> I give Gabriel the finger and a kick in the shins!!!


I hope the next person gives me some aspirin for the kick!

Okay, how about a Doctor Who novel? Managra with the 4th Doctor and several clones of Lord Byron? 

http://www.drwhoguide.com/who_ma14.htm


----------



## Micara (Jun 8, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> I hope the next person gives me some aspirin for the kick!
> 
> Okay, how about a Doctor Who novel? Managra with the 4th Doctor and several clones of Lord Byron?
> 
> http://www.drwhoguide.com/who_ma14.htm



That's better. I'll give you some aspirin and a ticket to Chicago!


----------



## Proner (Jun 8, 2010)

I give Micara a glass of Pessac-Leognan red wine and a Bordeaux's specialty some cannelés!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 8, 2010)

I give Proner better luck with his cam


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

I give cp one wish of her choice


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 8, 2010)

I give spiritangel a set of different precious/semi-precious gemstones.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

oooh sparkly blingy things how did you know I had a weakness for shimmery shiney things?

gives Adamantoise a huge birthday cake and even bigger pressie


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

I will give spiritangel a lifetime supply of materials needed to make teddy bears. :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 11, 2010)

A small bulldog named Vince


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jun 11, 2010)

some churros


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> some churros



He calls himself igloo boy, I know he's cold, so I'll buy him a heater, lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2010)

I would like to give Happyface the desires of her heart. She already has my friendship and respect. I also give her inner-peace and joy.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I will give spiritangel a lifetime supply of materials needed to make teddy bears. :happy:



omg how did you know I was running low on some bearmaking supplies ???:bow:



I give CP a huge hug, a shoulder when needed and a friend for life


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 12, 2010)

Gives spiritangel an Ammonite fossil.







I had one to spare-go on,take it!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

an extra lint brush.... that shepherd must be dropping hair.


----------



## Witch-King (Jun 12, 2010)

I will give stldpn a dripping turd in a wrapped package.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 12, 2010)

A lecture on the merits of being kind to your fellow neighbour!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

My place in line in the buffet for her kindness and class.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 12, 2010)

A large fork to share with me, that extra serving of Chocolate Fudge cake I got at the buffet....dig in girl :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

A big bowl of real whipped cream and a large jar of cherries.....to share, of course. Oh and a tanned well-oiled cabana boy named Mario to serve it.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

A huge slice of my almost better than sex chocolate cake for both lfw and cp


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

A list of all the official rules about how other people define the supposed difference between ssbbw and bbw


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2010)

Rules? We don't need no stinking rules!!!! 

I give him MORE patience to suffer fools gladly. Gleefully even.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Rules? We don't need no stinking rules!!!!
> 
> I give him MORE patience to suffer fools gladly. Gleefully even.



Gives CP the patience back... contrary to belief I have enough. So much so that I never even get to the point of raising my voice anymore.

PS hoping for a flyswatter or a big stick the next time around


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 13, 2010)

A bandanna. Why? I dunno, first thing that came to mind. lol


----------



## Lamia (Jun 13, 2010)

a drawing of a kitty I did yay!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

a bit worried about your Kitty Lamia

gives Lamia some extra self confidence and the power to turn off the negative self talk for as long as she needs


----------



## Lamia (Jun 13, 2010)

Give SA a jigsaw puzzle


----------



## Diego (Jun 13, 2010)

A bunch of tulips which I hope she likes! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

a really cool and funky jacket


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 15, 2010)

A whole bunch of crafts supplies from one of the crafts stores locally which is going out of business -- deals abound !!!


----------



## Micara (Jun 15, 2010)

I give Willowmoon the complete Lost collection! 

After I burn myself a copy, of course...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> A whole bunch of crafts supplies from one of the crafts stores locally which is going out of business -- deals abound !!!



omg now I truly wish I was getting these parcels in the mail lol



Gives micara her own lost collection so she doesnt have to burn it and also heros and a few other things she may or may not like


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 15, 2010)

The lovely cup of tea i just got....milk, 2 sugars :eat2:


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 15, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> The lovely cup of tea i just got....milk, 2 sugars :eat2:



i love milk in my tea! 

i shall give you a super high five, because everyone needs a high five once in a while.


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 15, 2010)

nothing....


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2010)

I give kristineirl the peaceful sleep she's been longing for. Sweet dreams.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 15, 2010)

I give her a coupon for a free manicure (bonus of extra glitter included)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2010)

I give her a shopping spree and a spa lunch (but I have to come to uh...supervise....


----------



## stldpn (Jun 15, 2010)

10,000 cans of tuna each guaranteed to contain 2% dolphin meat goodness


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2010)

An indestructible bat or big stick as requested. But on the condition I get to pick the first one it's used on.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2010)

I give cp 1000's of teeny tiny nail gems


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I give cp 1000's of teeny tiny nail gems



I give Spirit Angel a Stained-Glass Window picturing the Nativity!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 16, 2010)

Gave Tiguan a golden key...I'm not sure what it opens...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2010)

I give Adamantoise a mysterious package


----------



## Micara (Jun 16, 2010)

I give Amanda a bunch of Nancy Drew Mystery games!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2010)

I give Micara the Herb Garden from the Farmers Market home delivered


----------



## Micara (Jun 16, 2010)

Aww that's so nice!!!! 

I will give Miss SpiritAngel a loaf of roasted garlic and herb bread from the old man at the Farmers Market. I had some for dinner and it was SO GOOD!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2010)

my mouth just watered yummmmmm


Gives Micara a rustic Italian home made pasta to go with the bread


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2010)

A celebrity following that hangs on her every intuitive word


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 16, 2010)

A Big slice of Deep Dish Blueberry Pie


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 16, 2010)

Tickets for Pro-Wrestling.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 18, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> A whole bunch of crafts supplies from one of the crafts stores locally which is going out of business -- deals abound !!!



A COMB!!!


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Tickets for Pro-Wrestling.



A Magic WAND! 

"Tink, you broke your House!"


----------



## Micara (Jun 18, 2010)

I give Tiggy $44.00


----------



## Lamia (Jun 18, 2010)

*gives Micara a gum extraction kit for her coworker*  lol


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 18, 2010)

Gives Lamia my Duran Duran "Reach Up For The Sunrise" CD single


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 18, 2010)

A rare edition of lost MST3K episodes


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 18, 2010)

Since she previously lived in California, I will make the arrangements to have a pizza from Tony's Bella Vista (located in Burbank) fed-ex'd to her. Best pizza ever!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2010)

a fun in the sun pack including sunscreen, aloe gel a good book, sunhat and some munchies and a drink or two


----------



## Lamia (Jun 18, 2010)

A beautiful sparkly umbrella for her drink


----------



## Dromond (Jun 18, 2010)

Chocolate and bacon.


----------



## Micara (Jun 18, 2010)

Chocolate and Bacon? I'm so jealous!!

I give Dromond some bacon ice cream, after Gabriel makes it for me!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 18, 2010)

I give Micara three wishes and to remember the best revenge is living well.


----------



## calauria (Jun 18, 2010)

Her own Television series, cuz she's fabulous!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2010)

A thunderbolt to smite her enemies.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2010)

a copy of the wisdom of jim henson


----------



## Micara (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm giving SpiritAngel some weapons, because she was in my dream last night, and we were being chased by crazy spy people.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gives Michele an autographed photo of Lady GaGa.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2010)

gives him a very special pressent for his girlfriend no peeking


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gives spiritangel vintage Jim Henson artwork.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 19, 2010)

Micara said:


> I give Dromond some bacon ice cream, after Gabriel makes it for me!



Your ideas intrigue me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

I give weirdo something bizarre and indescribable. Something _man was not meant to know!_


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

gives Drommond a signed poster from the blues brothers and a soundtrack to go with it


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 19, 2010)

Gives spiritangel a copy of "The Dark Crystal" adventure game for the Apple II computer


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Gives spiritangel a copy of "The Dark Crystal" adventure game for the Apple II computer



is there an apple 2 to go with it ??? 


Gives Willowmoon the simpsons DVD boxed sets that are in tins shaped like the characters heads


----------



## Micara (Jun 19, 2010)

I give SpiritAngel my old prom dress so she can make some cute outfits for her bears out of it.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

Micara said:


> I give SpiritAngel my old prom dress so she can make some cute outfits for her bears out of it.



omg I seriously just started drooling over the lace on it for scrapbooking and the sequins oooh sparkly things

Gives Micara a huge hug oh and eternal grattitude


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 19, 2010)

I would give her a first class ticket to visit all her friends in the States starting with ME.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 19, 2010)

A dozen roses. And some chocolate. She's so adorable


----------



## patmcf (Jun 19, 2010)

A High Five!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

a fun day out and about


----------



## Mathias (Jun 19, 2010)

Some flowers!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 19, 2010)

A free Christov. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2010)

hmmm thinking that the free christov would be better for you lol

gives her lots of funky new clothes


----------



## lalatx (Jun 20, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmmm thinking that the free christov would be better for you lol



LOL... I said that b.c of his current user status.. Plus its late and my wittiness is low at the moment. 

A bear making studio. But you may already have one.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 20, 2010)

A kitten.........


----------



## Mathias (Jun 20, 2010)

A smiley face!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 20, 2010)

A huge voucher, to clean out the games section at Best Buy!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 20, 2010)

A Yorkshire Terrier!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2010)

Kick-ass rims for his wheels


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2010)

the winning lotto numbers in the hopes she would share the win


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Sharing my winnings on a shopping spree with her where EVERYTHING fits beautifully and our only worries are what colors to buy it all in (I say every color. You?)


----------



## Micara (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm giving Elaine a girl's night out with Amanda and I! Woohoo! Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 22, 2010)

A giant cuddly panda named.....Herbert


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Rellis gets the girl of his dreams. (Of course she will be equally smitten)

And Micara, you bet your sweet bippy it will be fun. Blood will be shed. Food will be eaten. On public transportation.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 22, 2010)

The most modern and newest machine in creating articial hairballs ... it just seems to be something she'd like to have, to make her job more easy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Dinner and twenty-questions with the real Scorsese, prepared and served by the top chef of his choice, including 10 other dinner guests, from any period of history, dead or alive, fictional or not.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 22, 2010)

A robot cat made of seashells. Use as pet or minion-entirely your choice.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

A completely undetectable and self-sustained underground bunker. He knows why.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> A completely undetectable and self-sustained underground bunker. He knows why.



*insert generic evil laugh here*


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

Gives CP a week at a spa to recover from the shopping and fun 


gives Adamantoise a large laser for his new Bunker


----------



## stldpn (Jun 22, 2010)

A teddy bear


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2010)

another heaping of Florida's good ol' rain and lightning


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

some pretty hair things cause she has lovely hair


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Her own camera-man so she can do her YouTube videos in STYLE.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 22, 2010)

A basket of the finest chocolate, and a stash of goodies from the bar!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 23, 2010)

A large amethyst gemstone.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2010)

A state of the art mp3 player containing all of his favorite music.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 23, 2010)

A back scratcher.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2010)

fluffy bunny slippers


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 23, 2010)

Homemade fudge brownies with white choc chips. I actually have made some btw, and my goodness, I am a good cook lol!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 23, 2010)

The Sweet Pea Forever eau de toilette from Bath and Body Works


----------



## Micara (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm giving Happyface a cd mix of all her favorite Male and Female Vocalists!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 23, 2010)

Micara said:


> I'm giving Happyface a cd mix of all her favorite Male and Female Vocalists!



Gives Micara a BIG HUG for that!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2010)

gives happyface an i tunes voucher so she can go nuts


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2010)

I would give her a free hug back


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 24, 2010)

a good pair of walking shoes.... she is a fellow walker


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 24, 2010)

A BIG hug, I just want to give her a hug! :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 24, 2010)

Some new video games!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 24, 2010)

I will share them with you! Oooh we can play with each other too, and I would whoop your heiny...lol


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

An xbox 360 live account for 12 months (alterior motive: so I can get in on some of this action)


----------



## stldpn (Jun 24, 2010)

DVD copies of all four seasons of futurama... and the ashes of slurms mckenzie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2010)

A case of Chicken Tonight and a big pan of lasagna


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2010)

A maid (cause kids are messy)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 30, 2010)

The very best, and most modern, technical wonder to make videos, with perfect sound, for her computer. So her YouTube videos will work perfectly


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

A case of his favorite whiskey, which I believe is Jack Daniels.


----------



## Micara (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm gonna give Scorsese a ticket to Australia so he can go see his Aussie girls!  Call me the looooove doctor! 

I'm gonna give CP a slooow internet connection so that she stops beating me at everything!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 30, 2010)

An old dusty bottle, but it contains a genie to grant her three wishes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 1, 2010)

A male fairy wren....with a big bill....


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 1, 2010)

A child free holliday at a spa type resort where she will be pampered like crazy


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2010)

A hug and and a Pastrami Sandwich with all the fixings


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2010)

hmm not sure what pastrami is but cool


gives tony some home made m&m cookies


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

A Bath and Body Works gift basket, so she can relax and pamper herself.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

Fireworks, Happy July 4th!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

props for enthusiasm.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 4, 2010)

A new scarf and hat.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

a cape and tights.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2010)

A hug and a pamper pack including lots of yummy things, a good book and some alcamahol cause I think she deserves it


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

A big hug.


----------



## Micara (Jul 5, 2010)

All the Walt Disney Treasures that he wants! :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

Anything that her heart desires. :smitten:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 5, 2010)

The loosest slot machine in the Casino!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

Magic pixie dust so she can fly.


----------



## Micara (Jul 5, 2010)

A kick in the shin. 

Just kidding!

The Beatles Anthology


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

An exact clone of Lady GaGa.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2010)

A welcome back hug


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2010)

One of my big bear hugs. :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

My unopened MIB Phantasm action figure from "Batman: Mask of the Phantasm".

BTW, good to see you back posting again!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2010)

A vintage Atari and some game and watch games


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 5, 2010)

An unopened box of Frank N Berry cereal to go with the cool Count Chocula Tee Shirt AND... 

the classic 







Aurora Plastics - Frnakenstein Model Kit


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *For WillowMoon*
> An unopened box of Frank N Berry cereal to go with the cool Count Chocula Tee Shirt AND...
> 
> the classic
> ...



--------------

*SpiritAngel* :wubu:

A vintage Teddy Bear :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 5, 2010)

a protein shake for his workouts


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2010)

some pretty hair accessories


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 6, 2010)

*Gives spiritangel a copy of the DVD Spirited away as her name always reminds me of that film!*


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Gives T-Bear my Aria Pro II bass guitar !!


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I shall give willowmoon a ticket to anywhere he wants to go, courtesy of oceanic airlines.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2010)

I give kristenirl a BIIIIIIIIG HUUUUUUG!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 8, 2010)

Giving bmann0413 a plate of deep-fried cheese curds from Wisconsin --- in the hopes that he sends me a plate of some good cajun food from Louisiana! <fingers crossed>


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 8, 2010)

Gives willowmoon some of my old video games.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 8, 2010)

Give him a life-support pod for his new location.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Give him a life-support pod for his new location.



:bow: Muchos gracias!

Gives Elaine the key to everything...with the number '42' engraved on it.


----------



## calauria (Jul 8, 2010)

A big, sweet watermelon.:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 9, 2010)

calauria said:


> A big, sweet watermelon.:eat2:



D'oh...I wish I still had one now. I finished mine last week!

Gives calauria props for her cool username.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 9, 2010)

My "Reign In Blood" CD from the band Slayer -- although he probably already owns it.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 9, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> My "Reign In Blood" CD from the band Slayer -- although he probably already owns it.



Yup-it's a bit scratched,though. It suffered from being overplayed.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 10, 2010)

A cookie.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2010)

A piece of birthday cake left over from my nieces birthday


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2010)

Admiration for the talent and quality of the bear she made her niece for her birthday. (and I would like to give her so many clients she would have to hire an assistant)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 12, 2010)

A box which she can pull anything she needs out of at any time or place.


----------

